# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  autosjedalica za duga putovanja?

## lulu-mama

Postoji li autosjedalica za duga putovanja? Da se moze naslon za ledja podesiti za "spavanje"? Kao npr kod kolica.

Ili sto biste mi preporucili da kupim s obzirom da mi cesto putujemo po 1000+ km, a sin vecinom spava na putu i ne svidja mi se kad mu glava "visi" u potuno sjedecem polozaju.

----------


## Maruška

Kod svih autosjedalice grupe I (9-18kg) se naslon može podešavati (ili barem kod svih s kojima sam se ja susrela).

----------


## lulu-mama

A ok! Mi smo još u as 0, ali uskoro ćemo morati u kategoriju I.

----------


## lukab

to ti je blagi nagib koji je dovoljan da mu glava ne visi i ne klima se kad kočiš... ali on i dalje sjedi, nema ležeće sjedalice (ako si na to mislila)

----------


## lulu-mama

Sad sam pregledala neke AS i kako se naginju. Ima ih koje se naginju tako da se naslon za ledja malo nagne (bas kao u kolicima), a ima ih i koje se cijela sjedalica malo zarotira prema gore.
Jel ima kakve zrazlike s obzirom na udobnost?

Iz tih videa cini mi se da se AS tako malo nagnu, da dugo putovanje/spavanje u AS opcenito ne bi bilo bas najudobnije  :Rolling Eyes: 
Kako je iz vasih iskustava?

----------


## rahela

što je dijete uspravnije, to je za njega sigurnije
a položaj za spavanje je u svim sjedalicama grupe 1 dovoljan da glava ne pada na prsa

koliko je beba teška?
koliko ima od vrha glave do najviše točke sjedalice?

----------


## lulu-mama

Ima 9 kg, 13mj i dosta mjesta do kraja jajeta. Jako je nizak, pa ce sigurno još koji mjesec moći ostati u jajetu.

----------


## rahela

neka ostane što duže, barem do 10kg

----------

